# Henry's gantry



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I got my butt in gear and got to work on henrys gantry for the PL Jupiter 2, I thought it was going very well and it looked good


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*problems*

then i hit a snag, easy to fix thought since i was smart enout to just kinda tack glued it together

all in all its a great kit for the inflight Jupiter


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Your ganty looks great. I have one each for my PL and Moebius Jupiters. Henry's kits are wonderful. Just an idea.. I used black self-adhesive velcro on the top of the legs where the ship sits. I used the soft fuzzy side and this gives a nice cushion and protection to the finish on the ship!! You can find this at any fabric shop.

David


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*diameter*

i let the gantry set up over night and laid the hull on top, i noticed the edges of the gantry stick out quiet a bit futher than the lower hull. I poped off the gantry legs and well sit them in further this time.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

woof359 said:


> i let the gantry set up over night and laid the hull on top, i noticed the edges of the gantry stick out quiet a bit futher than the lower hull. I poped off the gantry legs and well sit them in further this time.


The original kit was made in acrylic, and people informed me it was difficult to get paint to stick to it. Acrylic made nice crisp edges, and this newer material is a bit softer and does not cut as crisply. You can actually take a file and "square-out" the inserts in the leg where the center deck goes, which will allow the legs to sit in a tiny bit closer to the center deck. If that is not enough, a few more strokes of the file will make them a bit deeper and do the job. 

You almost have to keep your lower hull from your J2 handy while you are assembling the launch pad to constantly check alignments before you glue. 

And that's a good idea about the velcro. I white glued a little bit of felt to the top to keep from scratching my J2 up, but the velcro strips are self adhesive! :thumbsup:

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What is the best method for painting the gantry ? I like to prime with tamiya fine white primer & then use tamiya rattle can paint for my color. What is the best looking color for the launch pad anyway ? I have seen some painted a light color & others a darker color but never sure of the correct color for it.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Woof, you have a PM


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Are there any scale drawings out there of the J-2 gantry? I don't wish to undermind Henry's contribution to the group, I just want to try to build my own in my own way.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i tried that one, it s pain. cood be done, not sure it wood be wortht all the trouble now we have henrys stuff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I tried making one for the Lunar kit 20 years ago. Yes you can do it... I found drawings somewhere... I think it was in an envelope of LiS "Blueprints" I bought at a sci fi convention. But by the time you buy the materials, find a way to cut it out, and actually get it cut out, etc. you will be so far in the red. It isnt cheap to make and it isnt as easy as it looks. The gantry is pretty large so you aren't going to make it out of Evergreen or Plastruct 5" x 8" sheets. I would just buy Henry's kit, honestly. 

For the top I would use self adhesive Felt (can get it at Wal Mart in the craft section)


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

enterprise_fan said:


> Are there any scale drawings out there of the J-2 gantry? I don't wish to undermind Henry's contribution to the group, I just want to try to build my own in my own way.


I love that attitude! A copy of the original blueprint is here:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=Gemini12GantryCorrected.jpg


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

starseeker said:


> I love that attitude! A copy of the original blueprint is here:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=Gemini12GantryCorrected.jpg


I've never seen that blueprint before -- a pity, as there was a time where I sure could have used it, though. Thanks for sharing that! 

Honestly, though, the reason I decided to make the kit in the first place was the difficulty involved in making the six ganty leg pieces all exactly the same size. If you don't get it just right, the launch pad is wobbly! So, make one good leg, and then get a set machine cut -- it seeemed to be the only way to do it and do it right.

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

g_xii said:


> I've never seen that blueprint before -- a pity, as there was a time where I sure could have used it, though. Thanks for sharing that!
> 
> Honestly, though, the reason I decided to make the kit in the first place was the difficulty involved in making the six ganty leg pieces all exactly the same size. If you don't get it just right, the launch pad is wobbly! So, make one good leg, and then get a set machine cut -- it seeemed to be the only way to do it and do it right.
> 
> --Henry


Well henry, Thank YOU for going through all the time & trouble you did so that we can have a very reliable copy of the launch gantry. I remember so long ago your efforts to make one and to make it as perfectly as you could and YOU ACCOMPLISHED THAT GOAL ! I remember all the time you went through to do that only to have all YOUR work taken without your permission and someone profiting from it even though they were not able to produce a quality product. I am sure this motivated you even more to produce a gantry far & above the quality you thought possible. it just goes to show how much research and time & money henry invests to bring US all the high level of quality in the products he makes. Take the time to just think of everything henry has made for our models & then think of how our models would look without any of these products. Henry is the man who started all of this aftermarket products availability from way back in 2001. keep em coming henry, we ALL appreciate all you do !!!
Bert
Model maker


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

While I applaud and encourage anyone who wants to build anything on their own, $100 bucks for that gantry kit with all those rivets already done is the sweetest deal in town. Whatever your town is.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thank God Henry's as stubborn as he is! I've known Henry long enough to remember someone...ahem "_borrowing"_ Henry's plans for the Polar J2 gantry and putting out a really slipshod knock off...

If you'd bought that p.o.s., you *would* have been better off scratchbuilding one.

Henry's stuff is first rate all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Remember those good ol days frets ? where does the time go man ?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Wish I knew Bert!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

starseeker said:


> I love that attitude! A copy of the original blueprint is here:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=Gemini12GantryCorrected.jpg


That is what I'm loking for. I like aquiring odd bits of information. I may never make it real soon not until I try to draw up the plans first.:freak:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*keeping every thing centered*



the tricdk is to cut the legs slots a little deeper so the legs are closer together, im using JB welb right now.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

From that photo, it looks about perfect to me! Good idea with how you are getting it even, btw!

--H


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

just practice for the big gantry, the parts are nice just takes some TLC and time.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i spent the after noon going thru all the stuff in my local hobby shops rail road selection looking for spot lights, no joy, any one know a site where I might find some ?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

woof359 said:


> i spent the after noon going thru all the stuff in my local hobby shops rail road selection looking for spot lights, no joy, any one know a site where I might find some ?


I've been looking for years! Let me know if / where you find any! I don't know if these will do or not, but they are kind of pricy....

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=spotlight



--Henry


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*rail road*

i was at this site last night and agree there kinda $$$$$ for not exactly what I want, I may try to scratch build some.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

woof359 said:


> i was at this site last night and agree there kinda $$$$$ for not exactly what I want, I may try to scratch build some.


Plastruct may have something close. Just add your own LEDs.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hobbico aka Model Maker has various battry powered spot lights for their plastic car display cases. Check at Tower Hobbies to see if they are still available.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i was hoping for a non powered cheep spot lights for the smaller gantry, might try and dig up some spru from clear parts and use that. Im glad I assembled the smaller gantry first, its shows me what I need to improve on for the Moebius size gantry.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

woof359 said:


> i was hoping for a non powered cheep spot lights for the smaller gantry, might try and dig up some spru from clear parts and use that. Im glad I assembled the smaller gantry first, its shows me what I need to improve on for the Moebius size gantry.


I wonder if you could just use some hollow beads -- the elongated oval type -- and cut them in half. Drill a hole in the back, and you could pop in a 3mm LED at the same time. 

What 'chu think?

--H


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*scale*










a quick scale picture, we look small but when I slid the 2 of us next to the view port were just a little tall, I remember seeing JR ducking as he entered the hatch in one episode and hes what ? 6'2 ?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

That looks great Woof ! The launch tower looks OUTSTANDING ! Way to go Henry, How long have people been wishing for a quality launch tower ? and now the wishes have come true. That really looks great there woof, can't wait to see what you do with the BIG launch tower. What did you use for for adhesive onthe railings on the center circle JB Weld also ? What color does JB weld turn after it fully cures ?
Bert Model Maker


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*almost there*


----------

